# Texas Avenue Band



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out our band website. We have been together about a year and have been in the studio recording. Some of the recordings are on the website. Mostly classic rock and some country. We will be adding more over the next month. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Ops, I forgot the web site.

http://texasavenueband.com/

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

